# Top 5 Lures for Hatteras



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Getting the tackle box ready for my Thanksgiving Hatteras trip and need your expert advice. What are the 5 must have lures for your tackle box? 

I'll start my my list:

1. Kastmaster Metal Spoons
2. Soft/Plastic 
3. Mirrolures
4. Top water popper
5. Yo-Zuri Crystal Minnow


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

shore lures bunker spoons
2 ounce stingsilver/glass minnows
9" sluggos
2" twisty tails w/ jigheads
bluefish bombs


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

i know it mores than five , but my go to lures ..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Yeap,Derf looks good,BUT*

1 Bucktails are a must,as well as 2 trout grubs or fin-s lures..3 Gotcha if you're gonna plank.. 4 Metal like a slingbear or hopkins.. 5 Stingsilvers should be in the mix as well,jmo...


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> 1 Bucktails are a must,as well as 2 trout grubs or fin-s lures..3 Gotcha if you're gonna plank.. 4 Metal like a slingbear or hopkins.. 5 Stingsilvers should be in the mix as well,jmo...


agree with ya kenny , but i thought we were takling about thanksgiving ....and thanksgiving =stripers 
if i ever run across seabear again , i'm gonna rob him of some slingbears ; just didn't have a hopkins in that pic ...
but you know me and the rolling tackle shop , got a little bit of everything in there !!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Between this thread and Custers thread on Robs board....its killin me....I wanna see a slingbear you people speak so highly of.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

i know ya said hatteras , but if ya ever head north ,
wood is the lure of choice up there ....
just a few ...
the only problem with these is the price  
a 'custom' wood lure starts @ $25 and goes up 
a 'zing-pow' really hurts !!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Derfm*

care to elaborate on "up North"

OI?

I throw top water plugs anywhere- but usually to kill time while soaking bait, never had much luck- but haven't had the oppurtunity (beach blitz) that I think would be necessary for success.

Could understand why they would work better around structure- rocks esp., 

anyone have luck in the open surf with these?


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> care to elaborate on "up North"


 ..up north = new england ...
not saying those lures wouldn't work at oi ; i've just haven't fished them enough there ....


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

DERFM said:


> i know ya said hatteras , but if ya ever head north ,
> wood is the lure of choice up there ....
> just a few ...
> the only problem with these is the price
> ...



I saw a parakete swimmer like that one slay the stripers first hand last Dec in OI. I am loading my bag with wood for this years striper trips.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> I saw a parakete swimmer like that one slay the stripers first hand last Dec in OI. I am loading my bag with wood for this years striper trips.


 shussssh !!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Heres some "proof"


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

gilly , i wasn't doubting ya  
just i haven't had the time to spend there in awhile ...
but now ya ain't gonna be able to find that color


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

DERFM said:


> agree with ya kenny , but i thought we were takling about thanksgiving ....and thanksgiving =stripers
> if i ever run across seabear again , i'm gonna rob him of some slingbears ; just didn't have a hopkins in that pic ...
> but you know me and the rolling tackle shop , got a little bit of everything in there !!



I've never used plugs for stripers to amount to much.. It being Nov,close to Dec,there's more than just stripers in the water..

1 Bucktails=big blues stripers
2 Troutgrubs and fin-s=speckle trout pups and posible striper..
3 Gotcha on the planks=stripers and big bluefish when vertical jigging in the lights..
4 Slingbears and hopkins=stripers and big bluefish
5 Stingsilver=false albacore

Yeap,no doubt,couldn't believe all the boxes of purdy lures and such ya got in that thing a yours..


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*poles for these lures*

what kind of poles are you guys putting the hopkins and sting silvers on..or any of the lures as matter of fact...been looking for a pole to throw metal with...thinking about a rainshadow 1266..any advice?


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

allstar 1145
allstar 1265 
have a couple of those 3 piece diawas that were around a couple of years ago ... only use those when i really have to reach out there


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

cobiacatcher82 said:


> what kind of poles are you guys putting the hopkins and sting silvers on..or any of the lures as matter of fact...been looking for a pole to throw metal with...thinking about a rainshadow 1266..any advice?


 Most times when I'm beach fishin,I use a nine ft tica (spinningrod).. When I'm in the boat an eight ft rainshadow,not sure of numbers,Clyde can tell ya which one it is.. That one would probably work fine on the beach as well. When I'm throwing something heavier than say three ozs and want to get it out there I use a 1448 loomis with a 6500 mag elite..


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

If I could have only five then these would definately be it.

1. Shore Lure Bunker Spoon
2. SuperStrike Little Neck Popper - White
3. Black 17A Jointed Bomber
4. Bucktails 
5. Gibbs yellow darter

The number on that 8 footer of Kenny's is the Rainshadow SW 967, it'll get used alot with the bomber & smaller bucktails above. The 1145, 1266 & 1267 would all be good choices for plugging around here. This year I'm going to be useing the new Wheel's Reels 10 & 11 footers.

And Kenny, tell me it ain't so, you actually own an Abu?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Clyde said:


> And Kenny, tell me it ain't so, you actually own an Abu?


 Only for the "sissyfish",Clyde,they got to sorrya drag for anything else....


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

What is a Slingbear this one is new to me anyone got a pic.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*I use a*

BA 1266 with a 6500 cs mag Elite, 6.3:1 stainless steel gears. I think I would probably get a little farther out with a longer rod such as a (1418) or that sort, but the 10 1/2 ftr 1266 is lightweight and will not tire me as easily while constantly casting and retrieving in. I use it to throw 4 oz. crippled herrings and they "FLY"!!    

RT


----------

